# Chapterhouse: Dune



## Cthulhu (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich asked for my opinion of the book when I was finished.

Hmm.

One specific incident in the book makes me wonder why more people haven't called for a ban of it.

Lots of stuff going on, but that's usual for a Frank Herbert book.  I describe them as 'dense'.  Lots of material in a small amount of space.

I think I'll need to give it another read or two to find out exactly what happened.  One definite feeling I came away with:  he wasn't done with the story.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Rich asked for my opinion of the book when I was finished.
> 
> Hmm.
> ...




C

I agree with all you said. I needed a second reading before I could put it all into prospective.

And he was defintely not done writting 

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 16, 2003)

According to his son, extensive notes were found for a 7th Dune book.  Supposedly, the three prequels he wrote with Anderson, along with the book covering the Butlerian Jihad, are leading up to the two actually writing the 7th book.

I hope they do.

Cthulhu


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 16, 2003)

Banning Chapterhouse. Isn't that a little harsh? The worm created people even he could not fathom. That was his golden path. All other possibilities were dead ends for the human race. Whats there not to understand?
Brian Herbert does have some pretty big shoes to fill with a sequal but I'll read it if he ever writes it.


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 17, 2003)

Loved them all, with a notable exception of Dune Messiah.  I liked Chapterhouse, and have read it a couple of times, but did not have too much difficulty switched "realities" a little.  The writing style was so close, and the complexity of the book was what I liked.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Loved them all*


So, you read the Buttlerian Jihad? was it good?


----------



## warder (Jun 18, 2003)

Well im a little behind you guys and just finished book 1. I plan on reading the entire series. i just wonderd why you feel chapterhouse should be banned, that seems harsh, is it just poorly written?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 18, 2003)

There's a scene involving a minor that many would find questionable.  Not going to say anything more about it.

Other than that, it's written as well as the five books preceding it.  It's clear that he wasn't done with the story, though.

Cthulhu


----------



## Michael Billings (Jun 18, 2003)

I personally liked it, but it was hard relating it to the other books.  It is a prequel, and if you read it that way, it is more enjoyable.  I had friends who hated it.  OH WELL!  I am pretty ecclectic in my reading and pretty addicted to the printed word.  It was not great ... but good!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2003)

If you can locate a copy of the "Dune Encyclopedia" it'll flesh alot of things out.   AFAIK its been outta print for quite some time though.

I liked the books, but they are a much 'denser' read than the STTOS stuff I was used to.

Funny enough, I read the first book due to a song by Iron Maiden.

Alot of imagry in the sci-fi movies seems to have been similar to the DE, where as the earlier attempt was more 'standard sci-fi'.

I havent read any of the 'new' books though.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 18, 2003)

I think you'll like the prequels as they're not as 'dense' as Frank Herbert's writing.

I believe the song you're referring to is 'To Tame a Land' off of the 'Piece of Mind' album.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 18, 2003)

> IRON MAIDEN
> 
> 
> To Tame a Land
> ...


----------



## warder (Jun 18, 2003)

good to know im not the only maiden fan here


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 18, 2003)

If I remember correctly (unlikely), that song got me to first see the Lynch Dune movie, which led me to the books.  I've read the first three numerous times since then, but only read God Emperor, Heretics, and Chapterhouse fairly recently.

Very rich books, with lots of material.  Subsequent readings always seem to lead to new revelations.

Cthulhu


----------

